#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Surat btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*NIT Surat Year of Establishment:* 1961.

*NIT Surat Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Surat Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*NIT Surat Branches In Engineering:
*

Civil EngineeringChemical EngineeringComputer EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics EngineeringMechanical Engineering

*NIT Surat First Round Cut-Off 2014:*
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

HS
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Chemistry
15140
37511
37556
83064
159523
279147
256725
274832

OS
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Chemistry
5762
23553
23719
39006
104535
130159
198571
227728

HS
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Mathematics
16011
29841
44655
83341
95254
195501
263148
281363

OS
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Mathematics
8922
21400
27375
35884
82147
128719
207324
223657

HS
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Physics
7198
29157
48768
82490
157365
185983
300369
305113

OS
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Physics
6994
18175
27217
33844
87911
127994
211803
215321

HS
Chemical Engineering
8176
14946
19535
37319
92202
127212
114951
147842

OS
Chemical Engineering
7524
12885
13572
22464
66585
81894
120146
125833

HS
Civil Engineering
5158
14263
16829
32105
53894
93767
67326
88167

OS
Civil Engineering
8355.1
11171
12921
16075
60238
63731
37011
51596

HS
Computer Engineering
209
4890
7438
19932
28683
90053
36600
105032

OS
Computer Engineering
543
4444
5756
11268
23418
43613
74411
97653

HS
Electrical Engineering
848
8917
14202
24407
17647
81896
62601
103714

OS
Electrical Engineering
4857
8301
11082
14062
40097
54924
74204
80404

HS
Electronics & Communication Engineering
4986
12445
27036
36971
92076
119529
121183
155453

OS
Electronics & Communication Engineering
4062
7157
8299
13282
49430
60194
88986
100550

HS
Mechanical Engineering
1341
7384
7484
20774
29643
58768
46753
100979

OS
Mechanical Engineering
2246
7773
7976
13075
20703
53605
33149
82723



*Second Round Cut-Off:*
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

HS
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Chemistry
27625
46934
81148
110585
244300
336306
300369
325160

OS
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Chemistry
5762
27831
36490
40691
104535
165702
244884
255429

HS
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Mathematics
18471
42214
55970
113492
165349
326776
263148
281363

OS
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Mathematics
19149
25926
32152
39390
130945
156058
220686
239982

HS
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Physics
15005
37046
53082
95440
157365
251354
327272
333111

OS
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Physics
15656
23784
30625
38156
88752
164319
242956
260888

HS
Chemical Engineering
11529
18398
20887
42967
114172
145618
135080
216868

OS
Chemical Engineering
10969
15131
20329
24827
81894
98272
120146
175659

HS
Civil Engineering
5158
16827
28449
38566
53894
107281
75926
155550

OS
Civil Engineering
10275
12624
17228
17904
63232
79994
40442
78494

HS
Computer Engineering
1419
8176
9919
27200
86545
113656
72255
159559

OS
Computer Engineering
3771
7101
9920
13282
38559
67039
86722
121063

HS
Electrical Engineering
7024
12966
14202
29715
17647
90751
128295
144516

OS
Electrical Engineering
8134
10178
11082
16515
51614
74294
79623
92781

HS
Electronics & Communication Engineering
5955
15752
28375
41474
94430
152719
169488
210302

OS
Electronics & Communication Engineering
6981
9045
10206
16795
49618
78925
94058
118133

HS
Mechanical Engineering
2422
9596
12459
25287
29643
64304
46753
114951

OS
Mechanical Engineering
6496
9873
12227
15150
36722
75045
65673
103039



*Third Round Cut-Off:*
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

HS
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Chemistry
27625
52331
81148
136268
244300
371342
300369
333111

OS
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Chemistry
5762
30481
39333
44505
104535
168086
260888
267728

HS
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Mathematics
19868
47808
55970
133021
165349
380749
263148
281363

OS
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Mathematics
19149
28918
32152
40350
133305
174206
220686
254369

HS
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Physics
15005
42831
53082
136584
157365
363679
327272
357865

OS
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Physics
15656
24014
30625
38156
166944
179057
242956
263958

HS
Chemical Engineering
11529
20376
20887
46930
131274
153747
135080
225472

OS
Chemical Engineering
10992
16336
22344
25296
91324
101071
120146
190304

HS
Civil Engineering
5158
18592
28449
42967
53894
107281
75926
159559

OS
Civil Engineering
10275
13455
17478
18554
63232
81264
40442
90442

HS
Computer Engineering
1419
9443
10130
28237
86545
127212
72255
174829

OS
Computer Engineering
5095
7595
9920
14386
38559
67039
86722
121063

HS
Electrical Engineering
7024
13805
14202
31555
51074
109959
128295
147842

OS
Electrical Engineering
8172
10906
11082
17074
51614
74294
79623
104496

HS
Electronics & Communication Engineering
5955
18427
28375
43326
94430
162185
169488
240932

OS
Electronics & Communication Engineering
6981
9261
10206
17440
49618
82117
94058
134453

HS
Mechanical Engineering
2422
9711
12459
27693
29643
65479
46753
116640

OS
Mechanical Engineering
6496
10499
12272
16358
36722
77085
65673
103039



*Fourth Round Cut-Off:*
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

HS
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Chemistry
39245
58032
119536
145068
171648
393731
304768
333111

OS
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Chemistry
25358
32883
40298
46052
104535
183069
279532
282707

HS
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Mathematics
23724
54935
72225
136584
263743
386262
200848
281363

OS
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Mathematics
19034
31751
32152
42753
133305
182939
220686
284271

HS
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Physics
15005
53316
56449
137009
157365
395264
393832
436346

OS
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Physics
16901
28191
29143
43039
145954
183156
242956
278126

HS
Chemical Engineering
12996
22299
41652
52589
131274
153747
135080
225472

OS
Chemical Engineering
10992
17129
22344
25296
91324
104375
165466
190304

HS
Civil Engineering
5158
20442
29842
43001
53894
110163
75926
159559

OS
Civil Engineering
8544
14901
17478
19867
63232
81809
40442
90442

HS
Computer Engineering
2031
11150
16037
29656
86545
127212
72255
177007

OS
Computer Engineering
5095
8460
9920
15455
38559
67039
86722
121063

HS
Electrical Engineering
7024
14869
24486
37556
51074
109959
140991
147842

OS
Electrical Engineering
9163
11922
12275
18054
51614
74294
92781
104496

HS
Electronics & Communication Engineering
5955
21086
32327
51053
94430
170005
169488
240932

OS
Electronics & Communication Engineering
5627
9479
10206
17224
49618
87414
94570
120146

HS
Mechanical Engineering
2422
10923
12459
28375
29643
72956
46753
128295

OS
Mechanical Engineering
6496
11128
12272
16562
36722
84785
65673
103039



*Spot Round Cut-Off:*
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*OP Rank*
*OB Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*Open*
*Close*
*Open*
*Close*
*Open*
*Close*
*Open*
*Close*

HS
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Chemistry
96120
379137
0
0
649244
860982
0
0

OS
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Chemistry
46848
69936
70290
77634
221631
288065
376521
376521

HS
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Mathematics
67980
267459
0
0
544241
544241
0
0

OS
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Mathematics
38938
63207
64877
75099
184395
260891
275626
322977

HS
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Physics
66904
296816
373111
373111
337264
643790
664169
664169

OS
5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Physics
32475
44413
49735
58757
210203
283243
259149
259149

HS
Chemical Engineering
12529
23875
48768
56174
0
0
0
0

OS
Chemical Engineering
18256
20888
0
0
56633
56633
0
0

HS
Civil Engineering
21376
25249
0
0
0
0
0
0

OS
Civil Engineering
11175
17785
0
0
0
0
0
0

HS
Electrical Engineering
9597
12455
0
0
0
0
0
0

HS
Electronics & Communication Engineering
14119
25423
57889
72225
0
0
212769
212769



*FEE STRUCTURE*:
*Institute Fees*
*Sr. No.*
*Particulars*
*1st Year*
*2nd Year*
*3rd Year*
*4th Year*

*1st Sem*
*2ndSem*
*3rd Sem*
*4th Sem*
*5th Sem*
*6th Sem*
*7th Sem*
*8th Sem*

1
Tuition Fee
35000
35000
17500
17500
17500
17500
17500
17500

2
Other Fees
3000

3000

3000

4000


3
Admission Fee (One Time)
1000








4
Alumni Fee (One Time)
1000








5
Institute Development Contribution
8000








6
Security Deposit (Refundable) (One time)
5000








*Total*
*53000*
*35000*
*20500*
*17500*
*20500*
*17500*
*21500*
*17500*


*Hostel Fees*
*Hostel Particulars*
*For Boys*
*For Girls*

Seat Rent
3000
6000

Electricity Charges
3800
4800

Hostel Student Welfare fund
1000
1000

Maintenance Charges
4000
4000

Caution Money (Refundable)
2500
2500

Mess Advance (Per Semester)
14000
14000

*Total*
*28300*
*32300*


*Note* : Hostel Admissions are compulsory for First year students taking admission in S.V.N.I.T., Surat from the academic year 2014-15

*Placement Statistics 2014*
*S.No.*
*Company Name*
*Package Offered (in LPA)*

1.
Futures First
8.7

2.
EXL Decision Analytics
11 lakhs in 2 years

3.
Mu Sigma
18 lacs in 3 years

4.
Novell Software
7.3

5.
MAQ Software
7

6.
Mahindra
5.3

7.
eInfochips
3

8.
Linde Engineering India
4.2

9.
Comviva Technologies Private Limited
5

10.
ITW India
4.75

11.
CAIRN ENERGY INDIA
8 + Perks

12.
L&T Construction
5.59

13.
Tata Consulting Engineers
3.5

14.
Infosys Technologies
3.25

15.
PIDILITE Industries Ltd.
4

16.
L&T Infotech
3

17.
Unisys Global Services Limited
5

18.
IBM
3.4

19.
Bharat Petroleum Corporation Limited (BPCL)
10.5

20.
Honda R&D
6

21.
Reliance Industries Limited
6

22.
Setco Automotive
3

23.
ACG worldwide ltd.
4

24.
ABB Limited
4.5

25.
Tata Housing Corporation Limited
4.25

26.
Amdocs
4.2

27.
Gujarat State Fertilizers and Chemicals Limited (GSFC)
8.1  8.8

28.
Godrej & Boyce Limited
5

29.
ACC CONCRETE
3.5  4.25

30.
Samsung R&D Institute India
7.75

31.
Larsen & Toubro-Hazira Division
3.75

32.
Tata Hitachi Construction Machinery (THCM)
7 + Perks

33.
ISGEC Hitachi Zosen Limited
5.11 + Perks

34.
Oracle Financial Services Software
5

35.
Larsen & Toubro Mumbai
3.75

36.
Larsen & Toubro- Integrated Engineering Services
3

37.
Aakash Educational Services Ltd.
5.61-7.2

38.
Oracle PGBU (Primavera)
7 + Perks

39.
Tata Power Company Limited
4.53

40.
BASF Limited
5

41.
National Engineering Industries Limited- NBC Bearings
5.2

42.
Thermax India Limited
4

43.
Schaeffler India Limited
4

44.
Gujarat State Fertilizers and Chemicals Limited (GSFC Limited)
8.1

45.
Maruti Suzuki India Limited (MSIL)
5.4 + Perks

46.
Meditab Software
3.6

47.
Bharti Airtel Limited
8

48.
Allen Career Institute
4.2

49.
FIAT India Automobiles Limited
4

50.
Tata Chemicals Limtied
4.75

51.
Emerson Network Power
4.5

52.
Hindalco
4

53.
ZS Associates [Off-Campus]
4.5

54.
Magneti Marelli India Private Limited
4

55.
Tech Mahindra
3

56.
Deepak Nitrite Limited
4+ Perks

57.
JK Tyres
4  5

58.
Ideal 21st Century
4.2

59.
Ceratizit
3 + Perks

60.
Sheth Construction
18K per month

61.
Silver Oak College of Engineering and Technology
4.8

62.
Hero Motocorp
6.25

63.
Cognizant
3

64.
Alpha College of Engineering
4.8

65.
Gujarat Alkalies and Chemicals Limited (GACL)
3

66.
Aditya Birla Chemicals
4.6

67.
AFCONS Limited
3.86

68.
United Phosporous Limited (UPL)
4.5

69.
Lupin Limited
5

70.
Saint Gobain
5.5

69.
Gujarat Narmada Valley Fertilizers Limited (GNFC)
3

69.
Wind World India Private Limited
2.5 + Perks

69.
GIDC-GOLS Skill Development Center
(Info Not Available)

69.
Researchwire
4.5

69.
Sterlite Technologies Limited
3.6

69.
Siemens Limited
5.5

69.
Kribhco [Off-Campus]
7 + Added Emoluments



*NIT Surat Campus & Intra Facilities:*
SVNIT is situated on Athwa-Dumas Road, Surat. The campus is opposite to the Ichchhanath Temple, piplod. The campus is spread over 250 hectares of lush green forest, which is midway between the Surat Domestic Airport and Surat Railway station, and is well connected by city buses and local trains. The campus is around 10 km from the Surat Railway station.


*Central library:* The Central Library, SVNIT Surat is one amongst major technological libraries in the area of science, engineering and technology. The Library was established in 1968. It has completed nearly 35 years and has built a large collection of books, journals and non-book materials. It also has a rich collection of resources in electronic media available locally on the Institute Intranet and accessible on the Web. It caters to the needs of large groups of users including more than 2000 students, 200 faculty, 150 research scholars and equally large number of supporting staff. It has computerized all its house-keeping activities using a global software that is being maintained and updated regularly. It also facilitates industries, individual consultants and corporates to access online database and journals. It uses state-of-the-art technology in its functioning and services. Not only having a very good reference section, Library has been subscribed to access INDEST by MHRD.

*NIT Surat Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
SVNIT has eleven hostels with nine for boys and two dedicated to girls named after personalities of India. Each hostel is administrated by the Chief Hostel Warden. Each hostel elects representatives from the hostel residents for areas like Entertainment, Computer Facility, Network, Environment, and Cultural. Two mega hostels for boys and one mega hostel for girls with large number of facilities have been constructed.

*NIT Surat Address:* S. V. NATIONAL INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY Ichchhanath, SURAT - 395 007 Gujarat, India.





  Similar Threads: NIT Sikkim btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Nagaland btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Surat btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Surat btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

